# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Paneli i Anetarit nuk duhet te ndryshohet nga mod/op

## tonny2

Sapo hyra ne forum me beri pershtypje nderhyrja e mod/op/sop ne profilin tim , mendoj qe nderhyrje te tilla duhet te mos perseriten por te lajmerohet anetari me pm ne raste te tilla keqkuptimesh .thx per vemendjen

----------


## Darius

tonny2 paneli i anetarit nuk mund te ndryshohet nga moderatoret. Te vetmit qe kane akses jane smod dhe admin. Edhe ne kete rast nderhyrja e smod eshte disi e kufizuar dhe perqendrohet tek firmat jo korrekte dhe fotot ne maske te cilat nuk perputhen me rregulloren e forumit. Dhe je gabim kur thua qe nuk duhet te nderhyjne. Cdo smod dhe admin ka te drejte te nderhyje  neper profilet e anetarit kur keto te fundit shkelin rregullat. I takon anetareve te jene korrekt ndaj rregullave. Nuk eshte detyra e nje smod apo admin qe te kontaktoje me mp cdo anetar te forumit. Perndryshe koha nuk do dilte as per te lexuar nje faqe forumi e jo me te moderohen temat dhe te merret pjese ne to. Mos mendo se ti je i vetmi qe ke parregullsi ne profilin tend. Ky eshte nje skenar qe perseritet cdo dite: firma ofenduese, lidhje adresash interneti ne firme qe nuk lejohen, foto banale, fraza te pahijshme... raste te tilla ka perdite. Behuni me te arsyeshem ne kerkesat tuaja dhe sidomos mundohuni qe ju te jeni te paret qe te ndihmoni veten. Ti si anetar e shikon ne kete menyre sepse je NJE i vetem. Une si smod qe kontrolloj 35.000 te tjere e shikoj ne menyren qe tu pergjigja. Veri ne peshore dhe shiko se nga anon.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Firmën tuaj e ndryshova unë duke të bërë të ditur se ku qëndronte gabimi.

_Lidhjet e faqeve personale mund ti vendosësh në profil por jo si firmë. Stafi i forumit!_

*Është fare e thjeshtë: përderisa ju si anëtar nuk i bindeni rregullores, më hapni rrugë mua si Super Moderator të ndërhyj në profilin tuaj.*

Të tjerat i ka thënë kolegu im më sipër!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Hallall per pergjigjen Darius.Tonny2 je gabim per zotin nuk mund te besh si firme temat personale.Pastaj e benim te gjithe keshtu ne.Mendohu mire per ate qe ke shkruajtur.Nuk eshte se smod-i qe hyri te paneli jot te prishi ndo1 gje qe nuk duhej thjesht vuri ne zbatim rregulloren e FSH..
CYA

----------


## tonny2

> tonny2 paneli i anetarit nuk mund te ndryshohet nga moderatoret. Te vetmit qe kane akses jane smod dhe admin. Edhe ne kete rast nderhyrja e smod eshte disi e kufizuar dhe perqendrohet tek firmat jo korrekte dhe fotot ne maske te cilat nuk perputhen me rregulloren e forumit. Dhe je gabim kur thua qe nuk duhet te nderhyjne. Cdo smod dhe admin ka te drejte te nderhyje  neper profilet e anetarit kur keto te fundit shkelin rregullat. I takon anetareve te jene korrekt ndaj rregullave. Nuk eshte detyra e nje smod apo admin qe te kontaktoje me mp cdo anetar te forumit. Perndryshe koha nuk do dilte as per te lexuar nje faqe forumi e jo me te moderohen temat dhe te merret pjese ne to. Mos mendo se ti je i vetmi qe ke parregullsi ne profilin tend. Ky eshte nje skenar qe perseritet cdo dite: firma ofenduese, lidhje adresash interneti ne firme qe nuk lejohen, foto banale, fraza te pahijshme... raste te tilla ka perdite. Behuni me te arsyeshem ne kerkesat tuaja dhe sidomos mundohuni qe ju te jeni te paret qe te ndihmoni veten. Ti si anetar e shikon ne kete menyre sepse je NJE i vetem. Une si smod qe kontrolloj 35.000 te tjere e shikoj ne menyren qe tu pergjigja. Veri ne peshore dhe shiko se nga anon.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat



Gjithmon e drejta e vendimarrjes qendron nga Ti;  nuk ka rendesi se cili ka ndryshuar profilin tim ne kete forum por une mendoj qe duhet lajmeruar ne pm ne kohen qe ti ben ndryshimin perkates qe nuk i pershtatet rregullave qe ju keni vendosur . ok besoj qe qarte po citohem

----------


## tonny2

> Hallall per pergjigjen Darius.Tonny2 je gabim per zotin nuk mund te besh si firme temat personale.Pastaj e benim te gjithe keshtu ne.Mendohu mire per ate qe ke shkruajtur.Nuk eshte se smod-i qe hyri te paneli jot te prishi ndo1 gje qe nuk duhej thjesht vuri ne zbatim rregulloren e FSH..
> CYA



ok. e kuptoj shqetesimin tuaj . dhe ju uroj zbatim te moderuar te rregullres.

----------


## Darius

Jo ti qarte po citohesh po spaske kuptuar fare ate qe kam shkruar une. Ketu nuk diskutohet e drejta e vendimarrjes. Ajo merret vesh qe nga ngjyra e emrit. Une po perpiqem te te bej te kuptosh qe komunikimi per gjera te tilla nuk eshte detyrim pasi nese do e benim me cdo anetar qe shkel rregullat atehere koha qe kemi sdo na mjaftonte te moderonim forumin por do e perdornim per te kontrolluar profilet e anetareve dhe komunikuar ne mp me ta. Sidoqofte smod qe ka bere ndryshimin ta ka bere te ditur se ku qendron problemi. Pra ne rastin tend ti je i sqaruar. Mos e merr pergjigjen time si mendjemadhesi apo mungese deshire per komunikim. Thjesht mundohu/ni te kuptoni qe kohen te cilen e perdorim vullnetarisht ne kete forum jo gjithmone e kemi optimale dhe duhet perdorur per gjera qe kane me shume rendesi dhe jo komunikime ne privat per ndryshime firmash e fotosh.

Gjithe te mirat dhe meqe qenke anetar i ri, mire se erdhe ne Forumin Shqiptar.

----------


## tonny2

> Jo ti qarte po citohesh po spaske kuptuar fare ate qe kam shkruar une. Ketu nuk diskutohet e drejta e vendimarrjes. Ajo merret vesh qe nga ngjyra e emrit. Une po perpiqem te te bej te kuptosh qe komunikimi per gjera te tilla nuk eshte detyrim pasi nese do e benim me cdo anetar qe shkel rregullat atehere koha qe kemi sdo na mjaftonte te moderonim forumin por do e perdornim per te kontrolluar profilet e anetareve dhe komunikuar ne mp me ta. Sidoqofte smod qe ka bere ndryshimin ta ka bere te ditur se ku qendron problemi. Pra ne rastin tend ti je i sqaruar. Mos e merr pergjigjen time si mendjemadhesi apo mungese deshire per komunikim. Thjesht mundohu/ni te kuptoni qe kohen te cilen e perdorim vullnetarisht ne kete forum jo gjithmone e kemi optimale dhe duhet perdorur per gjera qe kane me shume rendesi dhe jo komunikime ne privat per ndryshime firmash e fotosh.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat dhe meqe qenke anetar i ri, mire se erdhe ne Forumin Shqiptar.




ok; thx per mikpritjen ne kete forum

----------

